# Bulk shake



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

Made a new shake

full fat milk

6 raw eggs

1 can of tuna

2 scoops protein

5 scoops natural yogurt

flax seed powder

3 tablespoons evoo

2 tablespoons p butter

1 banana

strawberry nesquick

all blended.

Tastes great, fills you right up, and tastes nutty. God knows the cal content in that.

anyone ever cooked eggs ( scrambled ) and add them that way, and give it blast in a blender ???


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wouldnt add in raw eggs. Cooked eggs are 40% more bio-available to the body for protein uptake than raw eggs. Raw eggs whites also contain avidin which binds the vitamin biotin and prevents the body from absorbing the protein.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah that's why I may microwave them for a few seconds, until they start to bind.

Tasty shake , but it's rich.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Tuna, banana, peanut butter & strawberry flavour..

I'll pass thanks


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

My shake ish 2000ish calories and it fills me right up.

2 bananas

Long EVOO dribble

2 scoops of bbw mass gainer

100g oats

600ml whole milk

30g whey protein

Scoop of peanut butter

Blend together and full up the shaker right to the top. Keeps me full for hours and hours even though I stuff my face in the meantime.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

dreco said:


> My shake is 2000ish calories and it fills me right up.
> 
> 2 bananas
> 
> ...


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I messed up my edit....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Tuna, banana, peanut butter & strawberry flavour..
> 
> I'll pass thanks


Mate taste nutty not the strawberry flavour, just put a spoonful in cause I could, tastes more like peanut butter , but as said it's funking rich, didn't help trying to nosh 4 shakes on first day.


----------



## AJS (Oct 10, 2012)

**** me, that sound disgusting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

You have in idea what your missing


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

That's an incredible calorie intake from one shake, a couple of them a day and you'll be 30 stone!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

A scoop off whey with milk pored over my porridge will do me fine

Tuna In a shake YUK


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ill f-ing puke that sound horrid !


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> A scoop off whey with milk pored over my porridge will do me fine
> 
> Tuna In a shake YUK


Mate as long as you wash the tuna, you won't even know it's there, I will say although I added nesquick I couldn't taste it, it was only 2 spoon falls to use up, I don't add it any more.

Try the tuna, this way is better for me as I'm not to keen on the taste with jacket potatoe.

Can't be as jaw dropping as poundstones , chicken shake....


----------



## AJS (Oct 10, 2012)

Id rather get the nutrition from your sh!t after you've eaten it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

AJS said:


> Id rather get the nutrition from your sh!t after you've eaten it.


Send me your address, and I'll send you some poop


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Made a new shake
> 
> full fat milk
> 
> ...


Fair few different flavours in this shake mate. What ever made you think of putting tuna with a banana, peanut butter and then strawberry nesquick together.

Interesting I'll give you that


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Fair few different flavours in this shake mate. What ever made you think of putting tuna with a banana, peanut butter and then strawberry nesquick together.
> 
> Interesting I'll give you that


Nesquick was to just use up, couldn't taste it anyways.....it tasted of peanut butter, simple as that, couldn't taste tuna, or banana .

Just wish now I hadn't mentioned nesquick, but as stated in previous posts about using tuna, you have to wash it, to get that taste out of it....and you probably wouldn't know it was even in there, seriously..


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I wasn't really bothered about the Nesquick as I now and then use it myself that or crusha, it was the tuna I didn't expect to see and was going to ask tuna in what brine. The shake is very similar to mine but I don't use as much ingredients I is

Choc whey slow and fast blend

1 large frozen banana (has to be frozen)

Peanut butter

Fine oats

Yogurt (sometimes toffee flavour)

Full fat milk

Blend with hand blender


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Wanted tuna in spring water but didn't want to spend the extra, so I remember a post by another member, say to wash before hand, as this gets rid of the taste, and it absolutely true..it was in brine, but washed made it tasteless...

Used for calorie and added protein purposes


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

full fat milk

smooth peanut butter

instant oats

whey protein

i will pass on tuna


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

dreco said:


> My shake ish 2000ish calories and it fills me right up.
> 
> 2 bananas
> 
> ...


Does this actually contain 2000 calories i may start taking 2 a day if i know how many calories would be in each?


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, worked it out, 2k.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

lolik said:


> full fat milk
> 
> smooth peanut butter
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with a large frozen banana thrown in ether


----------

